# حل تمارين هندسة إنتاج



## MoTag (11 أكتوبر 2008)

*الشيت






حل الشيت وتوضيح له بالتفصيل ببرنامج سوليد إيدج 

بالرابط التالي

http://elsalam.297m.com/vb/showthread.php?t=22*​


----------



## نوووووووور (2 يناير 2009)

مشكووووور أخي الكريم ..


----------



## زكرياجبر (10 يناير 2009)

الخ الكريم لك جزيل الشكر


----------

